# Die schrecklichsten Bilder von euch!



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

gerade eben erreichte mich eine neue Ladung Bilder,
die zumindest ich zum Brüllen finde.
Es kam mir die idee auf, einen Thread zu eröffnen,
indem jeder Bilder von sich zeigt, in denen er..
ja einfach total Panne ist.

Ich bin gespannt wie die idee ankommt,
es wird hier *keiner* ausgelacht - es wird mitgelacht
und wie gesagt, es ist freiwillig ;-)


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Bild betont meine weibliche Seite,
der "Sexy" *Hüftschwung* naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich welz mich mal weiter


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Oh Gott! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*sich wegschmeiss*


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

*Das* Bild ist echt Panne, was?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Die Haare sind ja wohl mal echt schrecklich!!! xD


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Da hab ich auch gerade Schwungvoll meine Frisur Durchwühlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Aber was soll die Gestik? ^^


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

*Grins*
das war gestern das Bild.

Meine süße meinte ich solle mich doch mal Fotografieren lassen.
Gut, dann meinte sie, ich solle nicht so steif da stehen.
Dann meinte sie auch nicht so künstlich locker
dann hab ich halt gepost, gibt ne menge solcher bilder von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Hmm, tu so etwas bloß nicht!^^


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

*Grins*


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Foto-Posen mit meinem Sohnemann



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Der is voll Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sieht dir ähnlich der kleine racker


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Löl, da hat dein Sohn aber ne flotte Frisur!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
@ Ciliu...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kommt ein bisschen warm rüber... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Nur weil ich einen sehr aussergewöhnlichen Lifestyle habe,
heißt es nicht das ich ein gefühlskaltes arschloch bin weißt du :-)


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Nur weil ich einen sehr aussergewöhnlichen Lifestyle habe,
> heißt es nicht das ich ein gefühlskaltes arschloch bin weißt du :-)


Hab ich weder behauptet noch angedeutet...


----------



## Dracun (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Löl, da hat dein Sohn aber ne flotte Frisur!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das dummeist nur so langsam wächst seine POWER LOCKE raus ..udn die hatte er seid seiner geburt.........i bin ja dafür ab und an mal en bissel schaumfestiger oder so ihm in die locke zu schmieren nru frau meint (wo sie ja auch recht hat) das des wohl net so gut ist für en kleenen racker^^


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

> @ Ciliu...  Kommt ein bisschen warm rüber...



dann hab ich das wohl falsch interpretiert,
entschuldige
und schreibs bitte nochmal für ganz doofe um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Das dummeist nur so langsam wächst seine POWER LOCKE raus ..udn die hatte er seid seiner geburt.........i bin ja dafür ab und an mal en bissel schaumfestiger oder so ihm in die locke zu schmieren nru frau meint (wo sie ja auch recht hat) das des wohl net so gut ist für en kleenen racker^^


Ach was, das hat doch Stil, bei so nem kleinen erst Recht, kauft ihm ne Lederhose und ne Jeansjacke dazu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

> Das dummeist nur so langsam wächst seine POWER LOCKE raus ..udn die hatte er seid seiner geburt.........i bin ja dafür ab und an mal en bissel schaumfestiger oder so ihm in die locke zu schmieren nru frau meint (wo sie ja auch recht hat) das des wohl net so gut ist für en kleenen racker^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenns mal soweit ist, foto pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendrin (16. Januar 2008)

Die Dimmu Flagge, und das Marduk Shirt entschuldigen die "komische" Pose^^ Und der Blick^^
Am Entrence - Intrance, hehe...
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dann hab ich das wohl falsch interpretiert,
> entschuldige
> und schreibs bitte nochmal für ganz doofe um
> 
> ...


Kommt schwul rüber.

So?^^ Ich weiß das es net so ist,
aber irgendwie... Naja...
Btw: "gefühlskaltes Arschloch" passt ja dann nemmer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> dann hab ich das wohl falsch interpretiert,
> entschuldige
> und schreibs bitte nochmal für ganz doofe um
> 
> ...



warm = schwul

In diesem Fall zumindest. Und da muss ich Recht geben.^^


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Schwul ist das allemal!!!!!

schade das ihr keine pics postet, eure sache :-)
solang man über meins noch lachen kann, so wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Naja,  ich lass mich nicht fotografieren, wenn ich mich gerade zum Hampel mache.

Ausserdem, bin ich kein Typ für Partys und für mehr als ein Glas Alkohol, was die Hemschwelle bei mir also auch festigt.

Also Bilder hab ich keine von mir. Naja, ausser das von meinem Blutroten Auge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

*AHAAAAAAAA....*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hab mich seit Jahren net fotographieren lassen.
Auf den letzten Bildern hatt ich noch kurze Haare... oO


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Ich muss auch mal wieder Haare abschneiden(lassen).
Die gehen mir auch schonwieder über die Augen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab mich seit Jahren net fotographieren lassen.
> Auf den letzten Bildern hatt ich noch kurze Haare... oO



Was is an kurzen Haaren schlimm? Meine sind 2 mm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Was is an kurzen Haaren schlimm? Meine sind 2 mm.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Meine ca. 30 cm...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

> Meine sind 2 mm.



Ohne meine Wolle könnt ich nicht mehr leben!
das is doch total kalt oder???


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 30?
das is dann ca. schulterlang?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ohne meine Wolle könnt ich nicht mehr leben!
> das is doch total kalt oder???



Kalt? Nur an den Ohren. Aber ist wesentlich pflegeleichter als Eure Läusenmähne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 30?
> das is dann ca. schulterlang?


Bisschen länger... zwischen die Schulterblätter so irgendwie...


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist das schrecklichste, was ich so gefunden habe. Die Flasche da...war nicht meine erste...und zudem hatte ich gerade eine Massage genossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Kalt? Nur an den Ohren. Aber ist wesentlich pflegeleichter als Eure Läusenmähne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind nährreiche  und kostenfreie Snacks für zwischendurch!
Eine Laus enthält fast so viele Vitamine wie ein Schnitzel! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

hmm die schlimmsten bilder von mir hat immernioch meine schwester auf ihrem laptop,werd sie wohl mal anrufen müssen,dass sie sie mir schickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 post dann vllt auch ma was^^


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

da hattest du dein bierchen aber sehr lieb k0l0ss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte ein "ordentliches" Bild anzubieten. Allerdings zieh ich da keine Fresse.^^


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein "ordentliches" Bild anzubieten. Allerdings zieh ich da keine Fresse.^^


Mach, ich will lachen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> da hattest du dein bierchen aber sehr lieb k0l0ss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso sehr lieb? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

du klammerst dich so dran fest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VölligBuffeD bild her! hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> du klammerst dich so dran fest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Des war ja auch das letzte im Kasten. Und bei 2 Saufköpfen...muss man auf sein eigenes aufpassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt, nichts so beklopptes wie bei Euch.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol...das Bild heißt Index...einen tiefernen Grund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

HERE COME THE MAN IN BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich post auch nochmal eins, da hatte ich aber noch eine Zahnspange :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Lol...das Bild heißt Index...einen tiefernen Grund?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist der Speicherstatus meines Handys.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

der thread ist scheisse...jetzt weiss ich wie VB aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt muss ich mich durchzwingen immer noc mit ihm zu chatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das ist der Speicherstatus meines Handys.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach verdammt...*hust*...sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeaahh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

es lädt!
gleich seht ihr das Zahnspangenmonster
mit Verwurschtelten Haaren!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> es lädt!
> gleich seht ihr das Zahnspangenmonster
> mit Verwurschtelten Haaren!


Neeeeiiiiiin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (16. Januar 2008)

Morgens um 5 nach 12 Stunden Nachtschicht sehe ich ungefähr so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Sehr...motiviert...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> der thread ist scheisse...jetzt weiss ich wie VB aussieht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich seh im Gegensatz zu dir, älter aus, als ich bin. Sagt man mir zumindest oft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Morgens um 5 nach 12 Stunden Nachtschicht sehe ich ungefähr so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Woow, ein echter Rocker! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo ist die Harley?


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nummer *1*


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeah...das sieht mal...krank aus...wie du guckst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Morgens um 5 nach 12 Stunden Nachtschicht sehe ich ungefähr so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yeah! Das hat Style. Erinnert mich an den Hippie aus "Die wilden 70er". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Oh man, der Fred is genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der junge weis,woum es in dem threat geht xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Oh my fuckin God!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Woow, ein echter Rocker!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Yepp, seit über 30 Jahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Harley ist seit Unfall vor 12 Jahren nicht mehr - beide Knie kaputt, ich könnte die Maschine nicht mehr halten. Und Reiskocher kommt mir nicht unter meinen Hintern


----------



## Fendrin (16. Januar 2008)

Hi,
bei dem Bild krieg ich angst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Btw, wo hast du den Anhänger her? Suche so einen schon lange, finde dem aber nur als "normales" Pentagram *heul*
m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

*Seit ihr bereit für das nächste bild?*


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

> Btw, wo hast du den Anhänger her? Suche so einen schon lange, finde dem aber nur als "normales" Pentagram *heul*



Hat mir meine Süße Geschenkt,
von einem Volksfest glaube ich.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Bloß nicht...^^


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Seit ihr bereit für das nächste bild?*



THIS IS SPARTAAAAA!!!


Gogo. Bin gespannt wie krank du jetzt guckst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...Willst du die Kamerafrau/den Kameramann anmachen?


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Yepp, seit über 30 Jahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oooh, das ist schade, Motorrad fahren macht wirklich Spaß, einmal angefangen will man mit nichts anderem fahren. Wenn mir sowas passieren würde... Die Kugel wäre nah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Die kamera*FRAU* ist meine freundin die hier eifrig mitliest ;-)


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oh man, du hast Mut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Ich mach einfach (viel) scheiß mit..
seh auf Fotos nie gut aus, dann kann man sie ja auch
richtig verunstalten oder???
*UND AN ALLE PM SCHREIBER: NEIN ICH BIN NICHT SCHWUL UND NEIN ICH BIN NICHT MEHR ZU HABEN!*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Die kamera*FRAU* ist meine freundin die hier eifrig mitliest ;-)



Hallo Cilius Freundin? Stehst du auf warme Dinge? xD


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Die kamera*FRAU* ist meine freundin die hier eifrig mitliest ;-)



*Cilius Freundin wink* HALLO DUDZ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf dem nächste bild sind aber bitte beide hände zu sehn,das ist fünfdeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Hätte noch eins, auf dem hab ich Zöpfe - wie wärs??


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

Ich habe Drachen getötet...
Ich habe Bären mit blosser Hand erwürgt...
Ich habe Illidan mit Pfeilen gespickt...

... aber dieser Thread...

... macht mir Angst!


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hätte noch eins, auf dem hab ich Zöpfe - wie wärs??


nur gegen geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich habe Drachen getötet...
> Ich habe Bären mit blosser Hand erwürgt...
> Ich habe Illidan mit Pfeilen gespickt...
> 
> ...


hehe


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich habe Drachen getötet...
> Ich habe Bären mit blosser Hand erwürgt...
> Ich habe Illidan mit Pfeilen gespickt...
> 
> ...



Nicht nur dir...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hätte noch eins, auf dem hab ich Zöpfe - wie wärs??



Her damit. XD


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

jac &#8206;(22:00):
du willst mich an machen nur los
jac &#8206;(22:01):
anmachen
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(22:01):
die schreiben dir
jac &#8206;(22:01):
mir??
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(22:01):
jaaa
lies doch
k0l0ss winkt 
jac &#8206;(22:02):
jo ich habs gelesen lol
ich wink au 
und lach mich kaputt ma  hat den ferseher schon lauter gemacht
KUCHEN #1 &#8206;(22:02):
darf ich das was du grad geschrieben hast ins forum kopieren?
jac &#8206;(22:03):
mach
Hallo Cilius Freundin? Stehst du auf warme Dinge? xD
nein tu ich net 
lol

hier mal ein kleiner teil aus icq mit ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie wird der untere teil vom bild nicht angezeigt
hoffe es reicht


----------



## Fendrin (16. Januar 2008)

WTF...


m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Ach du Scheisse...ZAM???? Help pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O M G. DAS war zu viel...AUGENKREBS!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

.....das ist schrecklich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

Manche Leute scheinen kein Peinlichkeitsgefühl zu haben *fg*

btw. ihr seid Spammer ^^
Bitte etwas zurückhalten =)


----------



## Ciliu (16. Januar 2008)

ich geh jez auch
Gute Nacht :-)



> Manche Leute scheinen kein Peinlichkeitsgefühl zu haben *fg*


 es ist internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Manche Leute scheinen kein Peinlichkeitsgefühl zu haben *fg*
> 
> btw. ihr seid Spammer ^^
> Bitte etwas zurückhalten =)



Ach, Charcha? Hab nen anderes Bild so verändert. Bää! Brauchte dein plödes Bild nicht!


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

(ich habs mit handy gemacht also is qualli scheisse) war letzter tag in der schule vor den ferien jetzt und ich kam mit der mütze^^ (hintergrund war kölasse hab ich mit paint weggemacht)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Gehören die Finger zu dir?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Mensch, ich schein im Gegensatz zu euch echt langweilig zu sein...


Fragt sich, was in diesem Fall besser ist...^^


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

das fragen ALLE die das bild sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es soll so aussehn^^ sind aber die finger von ner freundon die das foto gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (omfg keiner weis wer ich bin was wenn das meine freunde sehn?^^)


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

@ CILIU (threadsteller)



du hast wohl nicht viele freunde... oder?


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD und der andere Punk Typ: Eure Fratzen will keiner sehen

kkthxbye


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> VölligBuffeD und der andere Punk Typ: Eure Fratzen will keiner sehen
> 
> kkthxbye



Schalt dein Gehirn ein und dann hau ab.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> VölligBuffeD und der andere Punk Typ: Eure Fratzen will keiner sehen
> 
> kkthxbye


Rofl, ich mach mir in die Hose...

Big Gangsta was?


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> VölligBuffeD und der andere Punk Typ: Eure Fratzen will keiner sehen
> 
> kkthxbye


du auch nicht,deshalb gehste in den thread...-.- bitte ignoriert ihn doch nur...


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Schalt dein Gehirn ein und dann hau ab.




Hau lieber du mal ab. Du meinst echt ''Du bists''

Naja du bist nur peinlich und n00bLike.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Hau lieber du mal ab. Du meinst echt ''Du bists''
> 
> Naja du bist nur peinlich und n00bLike.


Das ist ziemlich peinlich was du hier rein kackst...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Hau lieber du mal ab. Du meinst echt ''Du bists''
> 
> Naja du bist nur peinlich und n00bLike.



Lol, du scheint garnicht zu merken, wie kindisch du gerade wirkst.


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bin für ein /Closed hier wird nur gespammt und die Bilder sind so schrecklich dass mans seelisch nicht verkraftet!


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein /Closed hier wird nur gespammt und die Bilder sind so schrecklich dass mans seelisch nicht verkraftet!


Gespammt, wegen dir!


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gespammt, wegen dir!




O Rly ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Ich bin für ein /Closed hier wird nur gespammt und die Bilder sind so schrecklich dass mans seelisch nicht verkraftet!



Gz zum /report Spinner.


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> O Rly ?


Ja. Verurinier dich bitte aus dem Thread.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Gz zum /report Spinner.


ich hab mir bei meinem sogar mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Hau lieber du mal ab. Du meinst echt ''Du bists''
> 
> Naja du bist nur peinlich und n00bLike.





verdammt ! du hast sie alle durchschaut!


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Mir schlottern schon voll die Knie. Ihr seid 2 waschechte Punks und so.

*Bibber* *Schlotter* *In die Hose kack*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Mir schlottern schon voll die Knie. Ihr seid 2 waschechte Punks und so.
> 
> *Bibber* *Schlotter* *In die Hose kack*


Punks? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Jezz kack ich mir in die Hose vor lachen!


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Punks?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oder Gothic was weiss ich was ihr seid für mich ist dass Alles gleich Wayne

/CLOSE Plx Plx


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Punks?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*ürgs*

Naja, jetzt ist der Thread endgültig dem Spam zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein peinlichstes*, aber ganz angebracht an dieser stelle.


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



olol


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> olol






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




m0wl plz *Schild hochheb*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> m0wl plz *Schild hochheb*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> m0wl plz *Schild hochheb*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo bleiben die Mods?


----------



## Thront (16. Januar 2008)

bann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dafür!


----------



## Juliy (16. Januar 2008)

Sie haben Angst in den Thread zu gehen sie haben dein Gesicht gesehen und sind erschrocken umgefallen. Arme Mods! /Close Plx


----------



## Carcharoth (16. Januar 2008)

Bäm! Roundhousekick! :>


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Sie haben Angst in den Thread zu gehen sie haben dein Gesicht gesehen und sind erschrocken umgefallen. Arme Mods! /Close Plx



Wenn du den Thread nicht magst, dann öffne ihn auch nicht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

*ok leute,Carcharoth hat den thread noch einal aufgemacht,falls nun noch jemand anfängt streit zu suchen,bitte ignoriert ihn!sonst ist er ganz weg...*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

*sich an den Thread schmust und auf das nächste Bild wart*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> *ok leute,Carcharoth hat den thread noch einal aufgemacht,falls nun noch jemand anfängt streit zu suchen,bitte ignoriert ihn!sonst ist er ganz weg...*


Super Carcha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (16. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Sie haben Angst in den Thread zu gehen sie haben dein Gesicht gesehen und sind erschrocken umgefallen. Arme Mods! /Close Plx



Ignoriert diesen User doch einfach, scheinbar hat er sind seiner reich vorhandenen Freizeit keine andere Möglichkeit mit Mitmenschen in Kontakt zu treten und beglückt uns somit mit seiner Anwesenheit und seinen sinnfreien Posts und threads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also zum Topic : Echt origenell, die meißten Bilder sind echt genial, situations komik^^



Edith: Da waren wohl einige schneller die, die gleiche Meinung haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

Schreckliche Bilder? Oh ja, da gibt's viele. *g*

Das hier ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt - ich lächel total künstlich, das sieht sooo schrecklich aus... *grusel* Ich wühl die Tage nochmal ein wenig, ob ich was schlimmeres finde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Schock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Schreckliche Bilder? Oh ja, da gibt's viele. *g*
> 
> Das hier ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt - ich lächel total künstlich, das sieht sooo schrecklich aus... *grusel* Ich wühl die Tage nochmal ein wenig, ob ich was schlimmeres finde.
> 
> ...



bei dem bild glaubt man dir auch nicht das du noch keine 30bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *sich duck und weglauf*


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> bei dem bild glaubt man dir auch nicht das du noch keine 30bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Jippieh! ^^ - Über sowas freu ich mich, da ich mit meinen fast 23 meistens für viiieel jünger geschätzt werde und ich das ganz schrecklich finde. *g*
Da ist 30 für mich ein Kompliment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Geht doch auf das Spammen einfach nciht ein, denn sonst wird der Thread wirklich noch geschlossen ^^

Betrunkenes Etwas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Also auf deinem Avatar siehst du......dünner aus... *weglauf*


----------



## Lurock (16. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Geht doch auf das Spammen einfach nciht ein, denn sonst wird der Thread wirklich noch geschlossen ^^
> 
> Betrunkenes Etwas:
> 
> ...


Uuuuuh......................   ein Wacken-Armband! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (16. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Uuuuuh......................   ein Wacken-Armband!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ah, mein zweites Zuhause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (2001, 2002, 2004)


Aber das Bild ist ja wirklich sehr unvorteilhaft. *g*


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also auf deinem Avatar siehst du......dünner aus... *weglauf*


Ne, das stimmt schon. Das da war Februar 2007, ich hab ab 3tes Quartal 2007 einiges abgenemmen :>

Mittlerweile sind's sogar 2 Wacken Armbänder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edith sagt dass ich ein noch viel screcklicheres Foto gefunden ahbe auf dem ich sogar noch viel fetter aussehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, das sind Hatesphere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin mal wieder betrunken. August 2006.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Dann zeig mal nen neues...ich hab schon eines gepostet...da hat sich nicht viel verändert.^^


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Vergleich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...elbst/red01.jpg :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Da erkennt man aber nicht soo viel, ausser, das du einen alles zerstörenden Blick hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (16. Januar 2008)

Wieso klickt eigentlich keiner auf textverlinkte Bilder ;P


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Januar 2008)

Den zu Last.fm?


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

mwaaah. Nein den Textlink in dem Post wo auch das große Bild drin ist (direkt unter dem Bild)^^ führt zu nem weiteren Bild, das ih nciht noch drunter hängen wollte weil's den thread in die Länge zeiht.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> mwaaah. Nein den Textlink in dem Post wo auch das große Bild drin ist (direkt unter dem Bild)^^ führt zu nem weiteren Bild, das ih nciht noch drunter hängen wollte weil's den thread in die Länge zeiht.


Mit der Kamera das Bild? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also mit der Kamera in der Hand?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Mir fallen jetzt schon wieder 2 freche Sprüche ein, die ich dir an den Kopf knallen würde, wenn wir befreundet wären.

Genau deshalb hab ich keine Freundin. Bin zu direkt. :>

Frag mich niemals "Bin ich dick?". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Wenn ich keine frechen/doofen Sprüche vertragen würde wär ich nciht seit fast 3 Jahren mit meinem freund zusammen :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ok... diese Sprüche sind mir in den Kopf geschossen, als ich das verlinkte Bild sah:

Spruch 1: Boah, nicht schlecht, da würd ich reinbeissen.

und

Spruch 2: Wieviele Kinder hat die bekommen?


Beides damit zu erklären, dass ich von oben nach unten das Bild abgetastet habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*wegrennt und unter decke versteckt*


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Hier stand nie was... oder doch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Jetzt hast du sie verjagt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Bist du nen Schisser! -.-


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Bist du nen Schisser! -.-


Ach, wer hat mir denn ne PM geschrieben, weil.... ** ***** *** ?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wer hat denn seinen Post umgeändert hä?^^


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wer hat denn seinen Post umgeändert hä?^^


Pfff, was weiß ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya???

Bist du böse oder was ist los?


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Ne, ich mach nur zwischendurch auch noch andere Sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas nehm ich doh net böse^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Na dann... *aufatmet*


----------



## Ahramanyu (17. Januar 2008)

So, Carch ist bereits weg, jetzt ist der böse Moderator wieder da.
Als letzte Aufforderung: Dieser Thread ist dazu da, um Bilder von sich selbst zu zeigen. Wenn ihr die Bilder anderer Leute kommentieren möchtet, bitte schön. Dann möchte ich allerdings auch darum bitten, dass ihr entweder selbst am eigentlichen Thema teilnehmt ODER den Spam komplett unterlasst.

MfG

B2T: Heimlich fotografiert beim Schlafen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Nette Frisur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Januar 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> B2T: Heimlich fotografiert beim Schlafen...



Ist das Gleitcreme? *g*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ich hoffe nicht! o_O


----------



## Rexo (17. Januar 2008)

löschen bitte wahr falsches thread


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> O Rly ?




.. syr aber konnts mir ned verkneifen ;D wenn einer so blöd tut 

http://my.buffed.de/user/135520 (.. nun frag ned wer das kiddy is ;D)

btw bei den bildern hier gefallen mir meine fotos schon fast^^


----------



## Vaendalys (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich muss auch mal wieder Haare abschneiden(lassen).
> Die gehen mir auch schonwieder über die Augen...



Sollte nicht ein so pöser, trve Bube lange Haare haben? Wie soll man denn sonst zu "Jesus Christ Sodomized" abgehen? ;-)


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

So bin wieder Da! ich hau mal die nächsten Bilder rein?

edit:

ich bin definitiv kein Punk, erst recht kein Gothik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin auch kein Satanist, Antichrist oder Nazi

*ICH*bin*ICH*

brauch doch keine Gruppierung um meine meinung zu vertreten oder?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Boah bloß nich...


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Keine Angst, hab keine so schrecklichen Bilder mehr


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ne, hab trotzdem Angst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (17. Januar 2008)

Ich mag Ciliu ^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was das schreckliche an dem Bild ist?
Meine Fischbettwäsche,
mein Gesichtsausdruck

Toll finde ich das man ein stück von der Wand sieht,
auf der Geschenke von meiner Süßen platziert sind :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

OMG - Schneid dir bloß die Haare!


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Schon längst geschehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Letztes Jahr in der Schule*
passt er auf?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (17. Januar 2008)

Also Ciliu mag ich ja, aber VölligBuffeD...Naja ;D


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> Also Ciliu mag ich ja, aber VölligBuffeD...Naja ;D



Wieso magst du mich?
Wieso magst du VölligBuffeD nicht?

Ich mag VölligBuffeD total,
weil er einfach sagt was er denkt - er ist schlagfertig

ich habe hier kein problem "peinliche" Bilder von mir zu veröffentlichen,
ich empfinde es garnicht als peinlich - ganz im gegenteil
ich lache ja selber darüber.
Nur manche die hier schreiben, regen sich über
meine Haare, meine nase oder was auch immer auf,
und trauen sich nicht ein eigenes bild reinzustellen,
*was sie ja auch nicht müssen*

aber naja^^


----------



## Juliy (17. Januar 2008)

Weil VölligBuffeD der Angeber Nummer 1 ist.

Aber ich halte mich jetzt raus DD


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> Weil VölligBuffeD der Angeber Nummer 1 ist.



so empfinde ich ihn garnicht,
gut - bin auch noch nicht solange bei Buffed.de
aber das was ich von ihm lese gefällt mir eigentlich,
erst ist im grunde nett


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wie hat dir die Pause gefallen Juliy? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ciliu: Jetzt fühl ich mich aber geschmeichelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Könnte ja auch mal ein normales bild von mir reinstellen,
als beweis das ich nicht immer ausseh wie dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Auch ein Bild, wo deine Haare nicht so aussehen, als stammen sie aus den Zeiten der Beatles?^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

humpf wird schwer..
hätte sogar eins wo ich einen *farbigen* Pullover anhabe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Kommt drauf an.^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

ciliu finde deine bilder irgendwie lustig ;D

aber zum glück hab ich meine schlechten bilder alle gelöscht als ich sie am pc sah .. hatte auch paar die sahen echt kake aus .. (das eine hatte ich sonnenbrand und hab reingekukt wie ein psyco .. zum glück ist das weg ;D)


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

na gut das bild is auch müll, ich lads grad hoch.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

meine wenigkeit be unserem 1. und letzen Clantreffen

OstberlinerTHC will never dies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Total besoffen ich da war^^

war echt en endgeiles Wochenende


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Vor dem Amtsgericht in Waiblingen*
Rechts: Ehem. Klassenkamerad und Freund Stefan
Links: Ich mit Schokoriegel, da ich mich 20 Minuten gespuckt hab




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

@Dracun: wow, du kannst im stehen schlafen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Der andere Typ erinnert mich an einen Kumpel von mir. Der hat aber eine NOCH schrecklichere Frisur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Der Junge rechts war bis heute nicht beim Friseur :-)
das Bild ist gut... joa war schätze ich 1. Quartal 2007


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

jo dat kannich aber keene angst bin gard von unserer alten HP die ganzen clantreffen pics am laden und dann kannich euch noch paar weitere peinlichen bilder von mir zeigen^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

ja gerne!
dann wird das hier nicht mehr so eintönig!
Dracun FTW!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> jo dat kannich aber keene angst bin gard von unserer alten HP die ganzen clantreffen pics am laden und dann kannich euch noch paar weitere peinlichen bilder von mir zeigen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach Dracun, mal eine Offtopic-Frage: Ist es normal, dass Nod32 so lange für eine Durchsuchung braucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach Dracun, mal eine Offtopic-Frage: Ist es normal, dass Nod32 so lange für eine Durchsuchung braucht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




kommt drauf ja  da er ja ziemlich gründlich ist^^.............................und ich hab 5 partitionen aufer internen und die externe sucht der auch mit durch und ja des dauert en bissel............weil wie gesagt sehr gründlich das ding..........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also kommt drauf an wie groß die platte, wieviel druff ist, und wieviele partitionen druuf sind^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Habe Juliy reported,
> bitte nicht auf den Flame antworten
> der Mod meinte das wir das nicht sollen
> 
> ...



;d naja da ich nun doch eins gefunden hab ;( (und ich dachte ich hab die hd mal total gelöscht ... mist)
naja bins grad am hochladen ;(^^ naja ist das schlimmste das ich noch hab ...


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> ;d naja da ich nun doch eins gefunden hab ;( (und ich dachte ich hab die hd mal total gelöscht ... mist)
> naja bins grad am hochladen ;(^^ naja ist das schlimmste das ich noch hab ...



Ich freu mich!

*Tante Edit fragt sich wo dein Bild bleibt* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Juli 2005 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Da kommt aber eher der Blick des Types peinlich rüber, nicht du.^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Ich lach mich schlapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich find den Mann genial,
entweder is das ein Böser blick,
ein "aaah blitz augenzukneifer"
oder er musste auf Toilette?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> ......
> Juli 2005
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sieht aus als würdest du dir den Finger in den Kopf stecken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Heavy!


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

also ich kann ja nur sagen (trotz das ich glücklich vergeben bin)


Mensch bist du ein lecker mädchen...

da kannich nur sagen .....lecker schmecker deine pics sind net schlecht @nalcarya


wollte ich nur mal loswerden^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Das stimmt allerdings Dracun :-)


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

hier .. das letze kak bild von mir .. 3 oder 4 jahre her .. ;d
die wirklich schlimmen hat kolege .. (er hat gesagt er macht mal nen horror film draus ;D)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch geil!

mehr leute!


----------



## Trisch (17. Januar 2008)

Also eigentlich darf nalcarya keine pics mehr von sich  posten, denn hier sollen ja schreckliche Bilder gezeigt werden. Die Bilder von dir sind aber alles andere als schrecklich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber zeig ruhig noch ein paar vieleicht gibts ja doch irgendwann was schreckliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bilder von mir gibts nicht mehr, irgendwie geht der Fotoaperat immer kaputt wenn von mir Fotos gemacht werden (Vieleicht sollte ich die dann nicht immer an die Wand werfen). Irgendwie hab ich Ähnlichkeiten mit Dracun, sogar die Gesichtsbehaarung ist gleich ^^


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Danke Dracun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin auch vergeben und zwar an den netten Herrn der auf dem letzten Bild so dämlich guckt. Er ist ein "Aaaah Blitz Augenzukneifer" ich hab lauter Fotos wo er so oder ähnlich guckt :>

Ich fand genau die Sache mit dem Finger so komisch... Gehirnpulen ist schon ne feine Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> Ich fand genau die Sache mit dem Finger so komisch... Gehirnpulen ist schon ne feine Sache



is mir auch erst hinterher aufgefallen mit dem Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Ich werde heute Abend *evtl* ein paar
amüsante, nicht so übertriebene Bilder
reinstellen,
falls meine kleine Flocke zustimmen sollte,
stell ich die Hardcore what to do if langweilig
bilder rein :-)
(2 Meter Iro? kein problem, Zucker machts!)


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Trisch schrieb:


> Also eigentlich darf nalcarya keine pics mehr von sich  posten, denn hier sollen ja schreckliche Bilder gezeigt werden. Die Bilder von dir sind aber alles andere als schrecklich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




BEWEISE BEWEISE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> BEWEISE BEWEISE




Genau mehr Bilder!


edit: *Bis Später dann, Freundin ist nun bei mir, Reallife ruft!*


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend *evtl* ein paar
> amüsante, nicht so übertriebene Bilder
> reinstellen,
> falls meine kleine Flocke zustimmen sollte,
> ...



GIEV ;D muss ja geil aussehen ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wooot? What is "Reallife"?


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> Wooot? What is "Reallife"?



*In deinem Fall wahrscheinlich in den Laden gehen und eine neue CD Kaufen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wooot? What is "Reallife"?




so ein game ;D kostet 500 euro im monat 
ahja da kannst du aber nur 1mal sterben .. dafür ist die grafik naja relativ gut ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Genau mehr Bilder!
> edit: *Bis Später dann, Freundin ist nun bei mir, Reallife ruft!*


Wtf ist Reallife?
Eins dieser billigen Browser Games?
Also ich bleib WoW treu!


----------



## Xairon (17. Januar 2008)

Leute ihr habt echt Mut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt auch schreckliche Bilder von mir, aber die werden gekonnt von mir entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich find das amüsant, jedoch werde ich nun lieber stillschweigend weiter eure Bilder angucken, anstatt eines von mir zu Posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

gibsts es wenigstens zu!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so ein game ;D kostet 500 euro im monat
> ahja da kannst du aber nur 1mal sterben .. dafür ist die grafik naja relativ gut ;D



Hmm nee, scheint scheiße zu sein. Soll man da echt ein paar Jahre leveln, nur damit man verreckt? Blödsinn...


----------



## Xairon (17. Januar 2008)

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass ich zu Eitel bin und deswegen immer versuche 1A auszusehen und es deshalb nicht ertragen kann, dass es leider nich immer klappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (17. Januar 2008)

Hab noch was gefunden - von einer meiner "ich mach jetzt mal ganz tolle Fotos von mir selber"-Sessions. Dies ist eins der weniger gelungenen Bilder. *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war's dann leider erstmal. Ganz schlimme hab ich in Schleswig-Holstein, muss ich nächstes Mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hmm nee, scheint scheiße zu sein. Soll man da echt ein paar Jahre leveln, nur damit man verreckt? Blödsinn...



jo irgendwie so

ahja und egal was du machst du hast jedes jahr ein lvl up ;D und mit etwa 100 (jenachdem unterschiedlich) wirst du gekickt .. ;D

edit meint: wtf ich hab noch eins gefunden ;( aber das post ich ned ... das isch fucking psyco .. /delete WAAA


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Hach, ich hab so viele lustige Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...cken07_stau.jpg
So wie wir aussehen, so fühlten wir uns auch. Und da standen wir erst ca 2 Stunden. War auf der Hinfahrt nach Wacken und insgesamt standen wir 8 Stunden in dem verdammten Stau -.-

http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j27/nalc...ken07_haare.jpg
Hairy Monster :>


@LittleFay
Das kenn ich nur zu gut, was glaubst du warum ich so viele Bilder posten könnte *g*


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hach, ich hab so viele lustige Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kenn ich beides, den Stau Mittwoch-Mittags nach Wacken und das Problem mit dem Kamm... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hach, ich hab so viele lustige Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Rockimwesterwald?Noch nie gehört.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Januar 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Rockimwesterwald?Noch nie gehört.


Kommst du denn aus dem Westerwald? Wenn nein ist das nicht verwunderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir machen Fotos von allen rockigen Veranstaltungen in der Gegend (oder halt auch mal son Großevent das weit weg ist, wie Wacken^^) und organisieren auch mal selbst was. Wobei ich nur manchmal Fotos mache und ansonsten eher für Designkram zuständig bin... das neue Layout sollte seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren auf der Seite sein, aber irgendwie kommt's net dazu Oo


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Kommst du denn aus dem Westerwald? Wenn nein ist das nicht verwunderlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm ok...naja ich bleibe lieber bei rock am ring und wacken^^


----------



## Frigobert (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Der Junge rechts war bis heute nicht beim Friseur :-)



Friseur? Was ist das???





Ach ja, ich erinnere mich dunkel, daß ich vor meiner Hochzeit vor 8 Jahren da mal hingezwungen wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gibt mir Hoffnung, daß dein Kumpel auch eines Tages mal mit einer Headbangermatte durch die Gegend läuft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Ja hab noch eins von unserem Clantreffen bekommen und das sieht en bissel nach nem affen aus der sich am Kopf kratzt .und der blick passt auch zum Bild des Affen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Nur weil ich einen sehr aussergewöhnlichen Lifestyle habe,
> heißt es nicht das ich ein gefühlskaltes arschloch bin weißt du :-)




aussergewöhnlicher lifestyle?


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Noch besser!

ich bin also Nazi, Satanist, öh und Schwul?
Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach halt, vorhin war ich noch ein Punk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

@Dracun:

Das Pic sieht aus als hättest du die Finger im Kopf!!!
uh uh ah ah!! Sprach der Affe,
du bringst auch hammer tolle bilder, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

hey np willste mal sehen wie ich um 4 uhr morgens aussehe als ich auf den bus gewartet habe ??
oder wie konfus ich aussah als bei meiner frau die wehen einsetzen oder wei dei fahrkartenkontroleure in berlin ausehen??..

hab noch en paar^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

> hey np willste mal sehen wie ich um 4 uhr morgens aussehe als ich auf den bus gewartet habe ??
> oder wie konfus ich aussah als bei meiner frau die wehen einsetzen oder wei dei fahrkartenkontroleure in berlin ausehen??..
> 
> hab noch en paar^^




Ja Klar!!!! her damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich lad auch mal eins hoch,
da guck ich ein bisschen..Unerwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Du wohnst auch in Berlin? Welcher Stadtteil denn?


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

nee i komm aus köln in NRW... i war nur in berlin letztes jahr wegen einem Clantreffen und da sind halt alle meine verrückten pics her^^

Also meine Kumples aus Berlin meinen das so wohl die Kontro´s in berlin aussehen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Wen meinst du VölligBuffeD?


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Freundin macht Foto*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> nee i komm aus köln in NRW... i war nur in berlin letztes jahr wegen einem Clantreffen und da sind halt alle meine verrückten pics her^^
> 
> Also meine Kumples aus Berlin meinen das so wohl die Kontro´s in berlin aussehen^^
> 
> ...



Naja, die Kontrolleure, die in zivil rumlaufen, können so aussehen, ja. Aber die, die in Arbeitsuniform rumrennen ganz bestimmt nicht.^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Ein Dreieck ist nichts gegen dieses Bild!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

deine freundin tut mir leid ;D
ne sind wa mal ned so fies ^^ schau besser aus als die anderen ;D will nun das 2meter iro pic sehen ;D


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

> omg wie ich leute hasse die schwul als beleidigung benutzen solche spastis ey




spasti ist natürlich viel besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

4 uhr morgens aussehe als ich auf den Bus gewartet habe...als ich nach Berlin gefahren bin mit nem reisebus...Und des mit 1 Rucksack, einer Reisetasche(PC war da drin) und eine Sporttasche wo equipment drin war^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Also wegen den lustigen Bildern von meiner Freundin:

Ich *darf* sie nicht reinstellen,
somit tu ichs auch nicht - schade wie ich finde sieht hammer geil aus!

Dracun dank deinem Bild freu ich mich heut abend aufs Bett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



könnte allerdings das komplette gesicht verdecken.. das man nur die haare sieht!?


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> .....
> Dracun dank deinem Bild freu ich mich heut abend aufs Bett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Boaah, wie baah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

.. Er sieht total übermüdet aus! deswegen! LöL.. was denkst du denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

mir doch egal ob du's darfst ;D

ich darf auf kein alk trinken weil ich noch ned 18 bin .. wayne ;d

btw dracun deine bilde sind cool ;D auch wenn ich deinen sohn irgendwie stylischer find ;d (der ist ned so dicht naja noch nicht ;D)
btw wiso lagt das forum so ..


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Hängt gerade auch ziemlich bei mir,
ist aber allgemein bei Buffed.de so - zumindest eben bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lurock editiert mir gerade den Kopf aus dem Bild,
sodass man nur die Haare sieht

*Edit:* In der Küche stehen noch lecker Pfannkuchen, geh gleich mal essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir doch egal ob du's darfst ;D
> 
> ich darf auf kein alk trinken weil ich noch ned 18 bin .. wayne ;d
> 
> ...




jaa die fotos sind halt gemacht worden als ich tierisch besoffen war^^....................wie gesagt war en Clantreffen mit viel Alk......war  jtu dauersaufen dat ganze we lang^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Haare*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Haare*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

zum glück gibts die photos vom abschluss fest nimmer ;d

WTF ;D
cool 

sowas würd mit meinen 6 cm nie passieren ;D (wenn die überhaupt so lange sind)


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> spasti ist natürlich viel besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das spasti steht da weil der typ um den es ging irgendwie sowas wie "ciliu der spasti ey" gesagt hat
ich habe es als sarkastisches element in meinen comment aufgenommen um den kerl bloß zu stellen und in teilen so dämlich zu wirken wie er


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> *Haare*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ürgs...das hast du bestimmt mit körpereigenen Fetten gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Das bin nicht ich!


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

absaugen und zusammenflechten ist doch cool ;D


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Zuckerwasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> das spasti steht da weil der typ um den es ging irgendwie sowas wie "ciliu der spasti ey" gesagt hat
> ich habe es als sarkastisches element in meinen comment aufgenommen um den kerl bloß zu stellen und in teilen so dämlich zu wirken wie er




natürlich


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mir doch egal ob du's darfst ;D
> 
> ich darf auf kein alk trinken weil ich noch ned 18 bin .. wayne ;d



klar darfst du,
ist ab 16


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> klar darfst du,
> ist ab 16




wodka ned ;D und bier trinken macht kein spass ;D


----------



## Matty265 (17. Januar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol der alte im hintergrund sieht aus wie mein sportlehrer xD


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

das hab ich geamcht als ich erfahren hab das bei meiner frau die wehen einsetzen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> natürlich


dann glaub mir halt net


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wodka ned ;D und bier trinken macht kein spass ;D




bier, wein und sekt darf man


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> das hab ich geamcht als ich erfahren hab das bei meiner frau die wehen einsetzen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rofl! Du machst ein Photo von dir weil bei deiner Frau die Wehen einsetzten?
Wie kommst auf so ne Idee?


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

dich mag ich ;D

geiler typ .. ok kolege hatte auch mal die idee als der eine verletzt war erstma fotos zu machen weil er's lustig fand und dann erst zu verbinden XD


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> dann glaub mir halt net




selbst wenn, ist doch eigentlich egal


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rofl! Du machst ein Photo von dir weil bei deiner Frau die Wehen einsetzten?
> Wie kommst auf so ne Idee?




Jap um dies für die welt festzuhalten ausserdem meine frau blieb voll ruhig hatt noch restliche sachen gepackt...und da hab ich halt dat pic gemacht ausserdem bitte ich um entschuldigung hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt meinte die fruchtbalse war geplatzt und da muss mannet direkt ins kh wenn es net wie ein sturzbach rausfließt^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Jap um dies für die welt festzuhalten ausserdem meine frau blieb voll ruhig hatt noch restliche sachen gepackt...und da hab ich halt dat pic gemacht ausserdem bitte ich um entschuldigung hatte mich falsch ausgedrückt meinte die fruchtbalse war geplatzt und da muss mannet direkt ins kh wenn es net wie ein sturzbach rausfließt^^



*ürgs* aufhörn, das is ja wiederlich...


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Januar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> selbst wenn, ist doch eigentlich egal


egal find ichs nich
dein erster post war gerechtfertigt
finds halt nur schade dass du mir nich zu glauben scheinst


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

ach stell dich an der wirklich eklig eteil kommt erst nach der geburt wenn die Nachgeburt vor deiner frau liegt und aussieht wie ein Pflaumenkuchen mit Waben oben drauf^^......... seit diesem tag mag ich keinen Pflaumenkuchen mehr^^..........udn das beste ist ich hab den nur einen bruchteil einer sekunde gesehen^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach stell dich an der wirklich eklig eteil kommt erst nach der geburt wenn die Nachgeburt vor deiner frau liegt und aussieht wie ein Pflaumenkuchen mit Waben oben drauf^^......... seit diesem tag mag ich keinen Pflaumenkuchen mehr^^..........udn das beste ist ich hab den nur einen bruchteil einer sekunde gesehen^^




armer kerl ;D naja dafür haste nun nen kleinen racker ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach stell dich an der wirklich eklig eteil kommt erst nach der geburt wenn die Nachgeburt vor deiner frau liegt und aussieht wie ein Pflaumenkuchen mit Waben oben drauf^^......... seit diesem tag mag ich keinen Pflaumenkuchen mehr^^..........udn das beste ist ich hab den nur einen bruchteil einer sekunde gesehen^^


Boah...ich guck mir zwar ständig Enthauptungen und andere brutale Dinge auf Video aus dem Irak an...aber was du da erzählst bringt meinen Magen in Wallung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ach stell dich an der wirklich eklig eteil kommt erst nach der geburt wenn die Nachgeburt vor deiner frau liegt und aussieht wie ein Pflaumenkuchen mit Waben oben drauf^^......... seit diesem tag mag ich keinen Pflaumenkuchen mehr^^..........udn das beste ist ich hab den nur einen bruchteil einer sekunde gesehen^^


Deine Frau hat kein Problem damit, dass du hier die Geburt schilderst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

ochh denke net sind ja nur en paar randinfos^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
jetzt aber mal wieder zum topic sonst wird der fred wieder geclosed^^


----------



## Vreen (17. Januar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> egal find ichs nich
> dein erster post war gerechtfertigt
> finds halt nur schade dass du mir nich zu glauben scheinst




zu sagen das schwul als beleidigung nur von spastis benutzt wird entbehrt nicht einer gewissen ironie,
daher fand ich den ersten post auch angebracht,
aber ehrlich gesagt ist mir der genaue tathergang ziemlich egal,
wenn man sich über jede uncoole äusserung hier aufregen würde, würde man in spätestens 2 wochen einen herzinfakt bekommen und traurig sterben


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

wuuuuuuuuuuuääääääääääääääääääähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kommt ja nix mehr..los macht mal wieter @ ciliu & all the others^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

ich schick Lurock grad ein paar lieder,
danach gehts weita 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (17. Januar 2008)

via icq??? dannschcik mir doch mal per pn deine icq nummer lurock du uch wenn du willst^^


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

Gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin ein mensch der gerne VIEL redet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (17. Januar 2008)

*Gute Nacht Mädels!*


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

/e will auch icq nummern
btt

hier ich vor ner anime poster wand xD (mmit pokemon und digimon^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dass bin ich mit der brille von nem freund inner schule



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

OMG, wie alt bist du?^^


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

wegen den postern? die hängen da schon länger^^


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ...


Du gehst bestimmt noch auf die Grundschule


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Du gehst bestimmt noch auf die Grundschule
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


heeeeey gymnasium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> heeeeey gymnasium
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Welches?Also von Namen her?Sieht so ähnlich aus wie bei mir


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Welches?Also von Namen her?Sieht so ähnlich aus wie bei mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


walther rathenau,berlin


----------



## Zorkal (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> walther rathenau,berlin


Leibnizgymnasium NRW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Januar 2008)

Was wurde euch über Spam erzählt? :>


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

wurde ja schon in nachtschwärmer verlegt (und damit das kein spam ist hier noch n bild von mir in nem laden)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wurde ja schon in nachtschwärmer verlegt (und damit das kein spam ist hier noch n bild von mir in nem laden)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




waaa er hat den druiden getötet !! meuchelt ihn ;D
so ne kappe hatt ich auch ma bzw hab sie noch wenn ich sie finden würd^^


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> waaa er hat den druiden getötet !! meuchelt ihn ;D
> so ne kappe hatt ich auch ma bzw hab sie noch wenn ich sie finden würd^^


ne des war in nem laden,die hab ich nicht gekauft^^ (und jetzt nur gute polen witze bitte als antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

kenne keine polen witze ;( 
btw einer southpark gekukt vorhin? ..

der damm ist kaput !
bush ist schuld ;D


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Yeah, was für ein Hut.^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

syr hab keine schlimmen bilder mehr ;( die waren mir zu peinlich ;D


----------



## chopi (17. Januar 2008)

ich hätt noch eins,wo miene schwester ins bad reingestürmt ist und meinen arsch unter der dusche fotografiert hat,aber NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Das wolln wir auch nicht sehen...


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

.. ich hoffe du postest das nicht sonst kann ich nicht schlafen ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Wollt ihr mal mein Hinterteil sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

buffed ich wusste gar ned das  du so gut ausschaust D;


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mal mein Hinterteil sehen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die sieht zwar net so toll aus, aber der Arsch ist ja imba!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Jaja, ich hab so mein schicken Kurven. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

wo wohnste *g*

ach mir muss echt langweilig sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Hehe, ich hätt den Versuch auch gestartet, keine Angst Minas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, zumindest, wen ich wüsste, ob die Person, die das Bild gepostet hätte, auch wirklich die Person auf dem Bild it. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

ich hab ja schon anderes von dir geshen (leider) ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich hab ja schon anderes von dir geshen (leider) ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das artet hier schon wiederin Spam aus...


----------



## Lurock (17. Januar 2008)

Zum Letzten Mal: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (17. Januar 2008)

hab immer noch keine schrecklichen bilder ;(


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

*So bin wieder da!*

Chopi, ich willst du immernoch ICQ Nummern?

Bald gibt es neue Bilder, lasse mich am Wochenende
ablichten :-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Januar 2008)

Bitte nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (18. Januar 2008)

das nennt sich Raubtierfütterung


Hjamm noch roh^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

*Genial!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trisch (18. Januar 2008)

Eher gruselig ^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Januar 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> das nennt sich Raubtierfütterung
> Hjamm noch roh^^
> 
> 
> ...




wtf da bekommt man hunger ;D


----------



## Ciliu (18. Januar 2008)

*Schönen Abend Jungs*


----------



## gottdrak (19. Januar 2008)

Me: (Glaub ich zumindest)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. Januar 2008)

Und zu...


----------

